# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عضوه جديده مع ريموت كنترول ضمان سنه كامله..

## همس الصبا

*السلام عليكم ..

انشاء الله انكم طيبون..     * 

يالله اوخيتكم همس الصبا عضوه في منتداكم الزوين
اللي اعضائه "يعني انتو" ازين..

اللي دلكم علي ااااااااااقصد دلني عليكم<<< متعوب عليها هالجمله
صديزاتي 


يالله يالله ياشوطار باخذ فره على المنتدى
وبرجع يااااويلكم اذا مالقيت احد مرحب..

ملاحظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه : 

كلكم رحبو فيني وابي لاهنتو ذبيحه لفخامت سعادتي الموقره<<<طرارة وتتشرط
تراني عادتكم وعارفه عددكم نفر ينطح نفر بنت وشنب يالله هلمو الي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## همس المشااعر

اهلا وسهلا بلي نورت المنتدى اقول ليش المنتدى منور
اتاري همس الصبا وصلت
         نورت
           تحياتي لك همس المشااعر

----------


## نور علي

**

*يا هلا و الله و مسهلا*

*أسفرت وأنورتبمقدم أختنا همس الصبا*

*المتعة و الفائدة عنواننا فمرحباً بك بيننا .* 

*بانتظار نزف قلمـك أختي الفاضلة**.. 

**دمت بخير** . 

*
*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## همس الصبا

اخي شبكة الناصرة 

سلمت اناملك على هذا الترحيب الرائع 

الذي يحمل الكثير من المعاني السامية لهذا المنتدى 

ترحيبك وسام اعتز به 

لك مني اجمل التحايا والتقدير

----------


## همس الصبا

همس المشاعر

وجودك اضاف رائحة جميله تحمل المسك والعنبر لصفحتي المتواضعه 

سلمتي غاليتي على هذا الترحيب الجميل

دمتي بود وتقبلي تحياتي

----------


## همس الصبا

غاليتي نور علي 

سطورك اعطت متصفحي لمعان وبريق برونق خاص

سلمت يداك اختي العزيزة على ترحيبك 

تقبلي تقديري واحترامي

----------


## بنوتة توتة

[IMG]http://alqamar666.***********/alqmr.net15.gif[/IMG]

*غــالــيتي...*
*همس الصبا*

*شرفنا تواجدكِ في هذا المنتدى الراقي والجميل*

*الراقي بأهله وناسة* 

*والجميل* 

*بما يحتويه من علم نافع وطرفة جميلة* 

*ونرجو لكِ طيب الاقامة معنا بين اخوانك واخواتك* 

*وان تثري هذا المنتدى بما لديكِ من جديد* 

*وأن تفيدي وتستفيدي.*




*تحياتي,,*


*بنوتة توتة*

----------


## همس الصبا

بنوتة توتة

سلمتي اخيتي على هذا الترحيب 

لقد انرتي متصفحي المتواضع بوجودك 

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهور

هلا
والله فيش واعتبري نفسش بين اهلك

----------


## قشطة بس مو حلوة

اهلاين وسهلاين فيك اختي
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
 واهديك ثوب هذي الصلاة لنضممك معناء

----------


## همس الصبا

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

اختي شذى الزهور تسلمين يا قمر ع الترحيب

اختي قشطة مشكورة حبيبتي على الترحيب 

ثبتنا الله وياكم على الدين ومحبه محمد وال بيته

----------


## بنت العواميه

*هلا وغلا فيكِ همس الصبا*
*يابليون مرحبا أختي*
*أهلين بيك بين أخواتك وأخوانك*

*أتمنى لكِ أسعد الأوقات*

*تحياتي*

----------


## همس الصبا

هلا والله بالقمرة بنت العوامية 

تسلمين ياحلوة على الترحيب

واكيد اني بين اهلي 

مشكورة يالدبه

----------


## همس الصبا

يسلموووو والله ماقصرتوا على الترحيب

لاعدمناكم ولكم تحيااتي  :embarrest:

----------


## هديل

ايه والله وانا اقول ولاوا المنتدى منور

الا الغالية هني

حياك الله بينا 

انتي وجرح الماضي الي ماحطت موضوع 

وننتظر مشاركتك ياللغلا

تحياتي لك

----------


## همس الصبا

هــــــــــــديل

قبل ان اتصفح الموقع منذ

----------


## همس الصبا

هـــــــديـــــل

قبل مجيئي احسست بشي يشدني الى هنا 
روائح بعبق الورد والياسمين والعنبر والعود و ورود متناثرة هنا وهناك 
لمعان ونظارة وبريق لماذا ياترى؟؟
اتسائل بيني وبين نفسي لماذا هذه الروائح وهذا اللمعان ؟؟ لماذا هذه الورود متناثرة ؟؟


تجيبني وردة مبتسمة: ان هديل قد شرفت لمتصفحك وتركت اثارها وبصمت في صفحتك ترحيبا بك 

بكل الود والخجل اشكرك  يا هــديــل على ترحيبك بي
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام

----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## ابو طارق

*اهلا ومرحبا بالاخت(همس الصبا )* 
*عم قول ليش مش عم اسمع*  
*ترى الهمس بين الاخوان على طريقة*  
*تليق بكي ياهمس الصبا لاستقبالك*  
*  نفرش لكي السجاد الاحمر وحرس الشرف  *  
*لأخد التحية لكي ونستقبلك استقبال وتطلق لكي المدفعية*  
*احدى وعشرون طلقة  *  
*الابطال*  
*يا هلا   *  
*محمود سعد*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

[IMG]http://wogod.***********/AlvenHala.gif[/IMG]

حياك الله بين اخوانك واخواتك

اتمنى انك تقضى بالمنتدى امتع واجمل الاوقات

[IMG]http://new7.***********/هلا1.gif[/IMG]
بإنتظارك ياهمس الصبا .. :bigsmile:

----------


## G.T.O

[IMG]http://beeentq8.***********/5645.gif[/IMG]

اهلاً وسهلاً في هذا ..

المنتدى الذي جمعنا بكم وسعدنا بانضمامكم ..

وانضمام كل أخاً وأختاً حل عزيز وغالياً بيينا لكم هي ..

سعادتني حين نستقبل اخاً او أختاً جديداً ننتظر بان ..

تنثر شذى عطرها ونفحات اريجها بين هذه الورود ...

التي تفتح اوراقها لتضمكم بين حناياها فبكل مشاعر الاخوة ...

والفرحة الغامرة التي غمرتنا بانضمامكم ..

اٍلينا وعسى ان يكون هذا الانضمام والاختيار محط تقدير واحترام ..

وان نكون دوما عند حسن ظنكم وظن اختياركم ..



ها هي الورود تنثر شذاها لتستقبلك بكل حب ..

ومودة وباحلى عبارات الترحيب نرحب بك أخاً او اختاً ..

عزيزاً وغالياً بيننا ونتمنى ان نرى شذى عطرك ..

ينثر على ارجاء هذا المكان فياهلا وسهلا بك وبمقدمك ..

الكريم واتمنى من كل قلبي ان تكون قمراً ساطعاً بنور ..

حضورك وضياءك بمشاركاتك القيمة معنا نحن ..

في الانتظار وان شاء الله تقضى اسعد الاوقات معنا ..

وننتظر منك كل جديد ..

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي ...

[IMG]http://beeentq8.***********/5645.gif[/IMG]

----------


## همس الصبا

القلب المرٍِح
سلمت اخي العزٍِيزٍِ على ترٍِحيبك بي
دعني اراك في متصفحي دائما

----------


## همس الصبا

شمعة تحترٍِق

احسنتي غاليتي على ترٍِحيبك
لاعدمتك ولا تحرٍِميني وٍِجوٍِدك

----------


## همس الصبا

G.T.O

اشكرٍِ توٍِاجدك اخي العزٍِيزٍِ في متصفحي المتوٍِاضع

لاتحرٍِمني وٍِِجوٍِدك

----------


## وردة الاحزان

نورررررررررررررررر المنتدى يا همس بحضورك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

بكــل الحب .. بكــل الفرح .. بكــل البهجة .. 

*بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة ..* 

*بحروف تعبر عن نفسها .. بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها ..* 

*ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس ..* 

*بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و حنـــان ..* 

*بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان ..* 

*بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال ..* 

*بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر ..* 

*بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا ..* 

*أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا ..* 

*بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام ..* 

*المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا ..* 

*وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا ..* 



*تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك ..* 

*المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن ..* 
*أمـيـر الـعـاشـقـيـن*

----------


## نــ 2006ـــــور

اهلا و سهلا فيكي  حبيبتي 
تو مانور المنتدى

حياك الله بيننا

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر



----------


## زهرة الندى



----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلكِ ونــفــرش طــريــقــكِ بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــكِ إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــكِ
تحيـــاتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## بيسان

أهلاً وسهلاً بك بكل ما تعنيه هذه الكلمات الجميلة
بكل مافي الأرض من أشجار
وعدد مانزل عليها من أمطار 
بكل مافي الأرض من بلدان واقطار وبحار ومحيطات وأنهار 
بكل مافي السماء من كواكب ونجوم وشموس وطيور وأقمار 
بكل مافي في السماء من طير 
وبعدد ماجا النهار وراح الليل 
بكل شوق الصحاري للأمطار 



بكل عطف وود وحب وحنان وطيبة موجودة في كل إنسان على البسيطة 
بكل حب البشر لخالق الشمس والشجر والحجر 
بعدد مارفف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمام 
بعدد حروف ماكتبت وسأكتب من يوم ما أتولدت وإلى أن أموت 
بعدد النبض في قلوب البشر 
بكل ريحة الفل والياسمين والورد والزهر وبكل ما أجتمع المسك والريحان والعود والعنبر 
بعدد مانبت الشجر والورد والزهر 
وبعدد ماطلع القمر 
وبعدد ما نور البدر
مع تحياتي بيساااااااااان

----------


## دمعه حزن

**

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*

*حياك المولى أختـــــــي الفاضله*
*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك* 
*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة*
*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك*
*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي*
*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك*
*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام* 
*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك*

*اختــي*
*همـس الصبـا*


**

*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك*
*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير*
*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك*
*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك*
*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات* 

*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]*

*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا*


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن* 
**

----------


## My tears

*همس الصبا* 
*نـسـتـقـبـلـك بـالــــود والإخـــاء*
*ونـفـرش لك الأرض زهــــــور الـمـحـــبة والوفــاء* 
*.*
*مــعــاً* 
*كــي نـلـتـقـي ونـرتـقــي*
*نجــوم سـمـاء الإبــداع
ونـُـقـَـبـِـل غـمـام الــفــائــدة*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد ما للـقـلـب من نـبـض*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد ما للـبـحــر من قـطـر*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد اللانهاية من الـتـرحـيب والـمـحــبة*
*.*

*نقطـة البدايـة تبـدأ بخطـوة
ونحـن بانتظـار خطـوة منـك
كـي نـرى جديـدك*
*وكـي نستفيـد منـك ومـن خبراتـك*
*.*
*تمنيـاتـي لك بقضـاء اجمل أوقاتك معنـا* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*مع خالص تحياتي* 
*أختـك*
*My tears*

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا



----------

